# Good luck this weekend...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

...to all the folks along the Eastern seaboard with Irene's approach. FWIW, we went 3 days without power a few years ago after a hurricane, and suffered no losses. Just be prepared for some good sized water changes when it returns.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We are playing for you folks!!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm just crossing my fingers and hoping that the wind damage isn't too bad. I've been hauling all my emersed plants indoors today so they don't blow away. 

Fortunately, we have a generator for the fishroom (if/when it decides to work) so the power loss doesn't bother me so much, but we live in the middle of the woods and I'm really, really hoping a tree doesn't fall on the house or something. -___-' 

Now that I've gone and jinxed myself, back to the pre-hurricane water changes! Best of luck to everyone else in the storm's path... stay safe!


----------

